# Harper calls for a muscular Canada



## Ropey

​


> Get ready for a Canada that's more active on the world stage.
> 
> "Our party's great purpose is nothing less than to prepare our nation to shoulder a bigger load in a world that will require it of us," said Prime
> 
> Minister Stephen Harper in his keynote speech at the Conservative Party's policy conference Friday night.





> His speech capped a long day of policy work by party delegates.
> 
> Huddled behind closed doors, they whittled about 80 policy resolutions down to just 10 to be voted on by all delegates on Saturday.
> 
> Former minister Stockwell Day admitted he was keen about the proposal to take away the citizenship of any Canadian convicted of high treason for fighting Canadian or allied forces abroad.
> 
> "I think it sends a very good message that people who are citizens of Canada should be supporting Canada and not going off and fighting for groups, organizations, and countries that are against the very things we believe in," he said.



Too bloody right. Khadr and his family should have been thrust back as soon as we saw what they were doing.



> [The Khadrs:] Canada's First Family of Terrorism





> "We are an Al Qaeda family." So spoke one of the Khadrs, a Muslim Canadian household whose near single-minded devotion to Osama bin Laden contains important lessons for the West.
> 
> Their saga began in 1975, when Ahmad Said al-Khadr left his native Egypt for Canada and soon after married a local Palestinian woman. He studied computer engineering at the University of Ottawa and engaged in research for a major telecommunications firm. After the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, Khadr went to work for Human Concern International, an Ottawa-based charity founded in 1980 with the purported aim to "alleviate human suffering," but with a record of promoting militant Islam.
> 
> In 1985, in the course of working in Afghanistan, Khadr met bin Laden and became his close associate. Sometimes Khadr was described as the highest ranking of Al Qaeda's 75 Canadian operatives.





> The terrorism-related activities of other Khadr family members &#8212; wife, one of two daughters, three of four sons &#8212; complement their patriarch's record.
> 
> * Wife Maha Elsamnah took her then 14-year-old son Omar from Canada to Pakistan in 2001 and enrolled him for Al Qaeda training.
> * Daughter Zaynab, 23, was engaged to one terrorist and married, with Osama bin Laden himself present at the nuptials, a Qaeda member in 1999. Zaynab endorses the 9/11 atrocities and hopes her infant daughter will die fighting Americans.
> * Son Abdullah, 22, is a Qaeda fugitive constantly on the move to elude capture. Canadian intelligence states he ran a Qaeda training camp in Afghanistan during the Taliban period, something Abdullah denies.
> * Son Omar, 17, stands accused of hurling a grenade in July 2002, killing an American medic in Afghanistan. Omar lost sight in one eye in the fighting and is now a U.S. detainee in Guantánamo.
> * Son Abdul Karim, 14, half-paralyzed by wounds sustained in the October 2003 shoot-out that left his father dead, is presently prisoner in a Pakistani hospital.






​
[The Khadrs:] Canada's First Family of Terrorism :: Daniel Pipes

Enough of this sick emigration.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.

NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.
> 
> NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.



Canada was instrumental in stopping Obama at the G8 level. He did so with both France and Germany.  Harper has been planning this majority win for a very long time. I remember his speeches in Alberta when he was Leader of the Canadian Alliance party that took over the Conservative party.

Check him out. :


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6MQg014Tv0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Canada - The Bilderberg Group&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.
> 
> NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was instrumental in stopping Obama at the G8 level. He did so with both France and Germany.  Harper has been planning this majority win for a very long time. I remember his speeches in Alberta when he was Leader of the Canadian Alliance party that took over the Conservative party.
> 
> Check him out. :
Click to expand...



I just don't think you can count on France or Germany for that matter. We liberated France and they side against us most of the time, if they would have worked with us in the U.N. when dealing with Saddam, we could have avoided having to invade. The French were working with Saddam Hussein, getting their cut from the "Oil for food program" If you think we can count on any western European country other than England, I think you're mistaken Ropey. To me Israel should seek closer relations with India and more eastern Europeans countries. Western Europe doesn't like Jews, they never have and they never will, I don't trust them especially when it come to their oil needs.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.
> 
> NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was instrumental in stopping Obama at the G8 level. He did so with both France and Germany.  Harper has been planning this majority win for a very long time. I remember his speeches in Alberta when he was Leader of the Canadian Alliance party that took over the Conservative party.
> 
> Check him out. :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you can count on France or Germany for that matter. We liberated France and they side against us most of the time, if they would have worked with us in the U.N. when dealing with Saddam, we could have avoided having to invade. The French were working with Saddam Hussein, getting their cut from the "Oil for food program" If you think we can count on any western European country other than England, I think you're mistaken Ropey. To me Israel should seek closer relations with India and more eastern Europeans countries. Western Europe doesn't like Jews, they never have and they never will, I don't trust them especially when it come to their oil needs.
Click to expand...


It's not always about the Middle East or Jews. I'm a Canadian. Harper is on the right track as far as security of the country and reformation of immigration.  There's a movement to create new alliances in the world at the moment.

The same pattern preceded both world wars. Canada needs to strengthen up.


----------



## ekrem

Two Thumbs said:


> Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.
> 
> NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.



No one in this world gives a shit about this "muscular" Canada.
Here is the reality:



> Gen. Devlin said it will be more than a year after leaving Afghanistan, before the Canadian army is reconstituted to a level fit to again deploy in substantial numbers.
> 
> Reality is, that the Afghanistan mission has absorbed virtually all the battle-ready equipment the Canadian army possesses. Much equipment needs replacing, not repairing.
> 
> *For a country like Canada to have its military paralyzed for a year, unable to contemplate combat missions because 3,000 troops and virtually all the functioning mechanized vehicles in the army are exhausted, reflects poorly on the country.*



Canadas Worn-Out Military | FrumForum


----------



## Toro

Canada's commitment to Afghanistan is to be fully commended.  On a per capita basis, Canada contributed more to the program in Afghanistan than anyone.  Canada owes no one anything on Afghanistan.

But until then, Canada had been a free rider for much of the past four decades.  It's good to see Canada becoming more active on the world stage again.


----------



## ekrem

Toro said:


> Canada's commitment to Afghanistan is to be fully commended.



Why are you leaving Afghanistan ?
BBC NEWS | Americas | Canada Afghan mission 'ends 2011'

Your General speaks of Canadian Army being paralyzed for a year after the withdrawal back to Canada, which will be completed this year. 
The death-toll together with your redeployment gives the impression, that it's not only the equipment which has been paralyzed by the Taliban.


----------



## FuelRod

With all that round bacon and beer like moonshine?
Good luck with that.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.
> 
> NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in this world gives a shit about this "muscular" Canada.
> Here is the reality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen. Devlin said it will be more than a year after leaving Afghanistan, before the Canadian army is reconstituted to a level fit to again deploy in substantial numbers.
> 
> Reality is, that the Afghanistan mission has absorbed virtually all the battle-ready equipment the Canadian army possesses. Much equipment needs replacing, not repairing.
> 
> *For a country like Canada to have its military paralyzed for a year, unable to contemplate combat missions because 3,000 troops and virtually all the functioning mechanized vehicles in the army are exhausted, reflects poorly on the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada&#8217;s Worn-Out Military | FrumForum
Click to expand...


^^ Canada has proven their ability to ramp up as shown by WW1 and WW2. *David Frum * (your link)   is championing a heavy increase to the war budget.






> Frum&#8217;s first book,  Dead Right (1994), was described by William F. Buckley as &#8220;the most refreshing ideological experience in a generation,&#8221; and by Frank Rich of the New York Times as &#8220;the smartest book written from the inside about the American conservative movement.&#8221; In 1996, The Wall Street Journal acclaimed him as &#8220;one of the leading political commentators of his generation.&#8221; The Daily Telegraph&#8217;s 2007 and 2009 surveys named Frum as one of America&#8217;s 50 most influential conservatives.
> 
> David Frum was born in Toronto, Canada in 1960. He received a simultaneous B.A. and M.A. in history from Yale in 1982. He was appointed a visiting lecturer in history at Yale in 1986; in 1987, he graduated cum laude from the Harvard Law School, where he served as president of the Federalist Society.
> 
> Frum lives in Washington, D.C., with his wife, journalist and novelist Danielle Crittenden Frum. They have three children.



Let a big one come and see what happens with us Canadians ekrem.   Canada is tired of throwing money into a useless endeavor that is a cut of a thousand blades. Rather, if an attack comes from there again, you will see a new response. 

We have proven our ability to fight well and ramp up like crazy boy!

*WWI*

Military history of Canada during World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Vimy Ridge*












> The Battle of Vimy Ridge was a military engagement fought primarily as part of the Battle of Arras, in the Nord-Pas-de-Calais region of France, during the First World War. The main combatants were the Canadian Corps, of four divisions, against three divisions of the German Sixth Army. The battle, which took place from 9 to 12 April 1917, was part of the opening phase of the British-led Battle of Arras, a diversionary attack for the French Nivelle Offensive.
> 
> The objective of the Canadian Corps was to take control of the German-held high ground along an escarpment at the northernmost end of the Arras Offensive. This would ensure that the southern flank could advance without suffering German enfilade fire. Supported by a creeping barrage, the Canadian Corps captured most of the ridge during the first day of the attack. The town of Thélus fell during the second day of the attack, as did the crest of the ridge once the Canadian Corps overcame a salient of considerable German resistance. The final objective, a fortified knoll located outside the town of Givenchy-en-Gohelle, fell to the Canadian Corps on 12 April. The German forces then retreated to the Oppy&#8211;Méricourt line.
> 
> Historians attribute the success of the Canadian Corps in capturing the ridge to a mixture of technical and tactical innovation, meticulous planning, powerful artillery support, and extensive training, as well as the failure of the German Sixth Army to properly apply the German defensive doctrine. The battle was the first occasion when all four divisions of the Canadian Expeditionary Force participated in a battle together, and thus became a Canadian nationalistic symbol of achievement and sacrifice. A 250-acre (100 ha) portion of the former battleground now serves as a preserved memorial park and site of the Canadian National Vimy Memorial.[5]



Battle of Passchendaele

Second Battle of Passchendaele - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









etc. etc. etc.

*WWII *




Military history of Canada during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Canada was the primary location of the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan, the largest air force training program in history. 131,553 air force personnel, including 49,808 pilots, were trained at airbases in Canada from October 1940 to March 1945.[17] More than half of the BCAT graduates were Canadians who went on to serve with the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) and Royal Air Force (RAF). One out of the six RAF Bomber Command groups flying in Europe was Canadian.



*Battle of the Atlantic*



> On September 16, 1939, the first convoy set out from Halifax for the United Kingdom. The sea lanes of the North Atlantic formed a battle ground. Navigation was hazardous and sailors in the navy and the merchant navy died not only from enemy attacks, but from exposure and accidents in the fog and winter gales. Bridging the Atlantic was the key to strategic supply and it was in maintaining the Atlantic lifeline that the Canadian Navy and the merchant marines played an increasingly vital role. To transport safely the vast amounts of goods and troops that were needed, ship movements had to be organized and controlled. Escort work remained the RCN's chief responsibility for the duration of the war. It was onerous and dangerous work and Canadians shared in the hardships experienced in the war at sea. For six years, the Royal Canadian Navy and Canadian Merchant Navy were principle contenders in what as to be known as the Battle of the Atlantic.



etc. etc. etc.

When and if the time comes you may be certain that we Canadians will stand ekrem.

And stand bloody fast when it comes!

Hey, I pulled an ekrem stretched post.


----------



## Monnagonna

Toro said:


> Canada's commitment to Afghanistan is to be fully commended.  On a per capita basis, Canada contributed more to the program in Afghanistan than anyone.  Canada owes no one anything on Afghanistan.
> 
> But until then, Canada had been a free rider for much of the past four decades.  It's good to see Canada becoming more active on the world stage again.



Ya canada did a great job protecting the heroin trade. Aside from that, pretty much nothing else was gained. Afgh is as big a shit hole now as it was before we invaded them. So lets commend canada for doing nothing overall. Medals of doucheness all around!


----------



## Sallow

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about wanting to get more involved in the world stage.
> 
> NATO and the UN just want your money, supplies and your citizens dying in their place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was instrumental in stopping Obama at the G8 level. He did so with both France and Germany.  Harper has been planning this majority win for a very long time. I remember his speeches in Alberta when he was Leader of the Canadian Alliance party that took over the Conservative party.
> 
> Check him out. :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think you can count on France or Germany for that matter. *We liberated France and they side against us most of the time*, if they would have worked with us in the U.N. when dealing with Saddam, we could have avoided having to invade. The French were working with Saddam Hussein, getting their cut from the "Oil for food program" If you think we can count on any western European country other than England, I think you're mistaken Ropey. To me Israel should seek closer relations with India and more eastern Europeans countries. Western Europe doesn't like Jews, they never have and they never will, I don't trust them especially when it come to their oil needs.
Click to expand...


What idiocy. France was instrumental in our liberation from Britain. They were allies in WWII that took on a full brutal assault from the Germans. There weren't very many countries able to withstand the Blitzgrieg...

France was absolutely right about Iraq. You conservatives were utterly wrong.


----------



## bush lover

What your leader has to do is emulate our regretfully former Great Leader George W. Bush and start two wars just for fun.


----------



## ekrem

Canada's military is a tiny joke. 
No speeches on "Conservative Party Conventions" will change that.


----------



## Toro

ekrem said:


> Canada's military is a tiny joke.
> No speeches on "Conservative Party Conventions" will change that.



At least they aren't slaughtering Kurds or committing genocide against Armenians or overthrowing governments.


----------



## ekrem

Toro said:


> At least they aren't slaughtering Kurds or committing genocide against Armenians or overthrowing governments.



Whatever. 
Under the term "muscular" I understand something very differently then Canada. 
Your Land Forces have less then 20.000 soldiers, and if anything happens you have to call USA to help you out.


----------



## ekrem

You can make some "muscular" to Haiti or Fiji Islands.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was instrumental in stopping Obama at the G8 level. He did so with both France and Germany.  Harper has been planning this majority win for a very long time. I remember his speeches in Alberta when he was Leader of the Canadian Alliance party that took over the Conservative party.
> 
> Check him out. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think you can count on France or Germany for that matter. *We liberated France and they side against us most of the time*, if they would have worked with us in the U.N. when dealing with Saddam, we could have avoided having to invade. The French were working with Saddam Hussein, getting their cut from the "Oil for food program" If you think we can count on any western European country other than England, I think you're mistaken Ropey. To me Israel should seek closer relations with India and more eastern Europeans countries. Western Europe doesn't like Jews, they never have and they never will, I don't trust them especially when it come to their oil needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What idiocy. France was instrumental in our liberation from Britain. They were allies in WWII that took on a full brutal assault from the Germans. There weren't very many countries able to withstand the Blitzgrieg...
> 
> France was absolutely right about Iraq. You conservatives were utterly wrong.
Click to expand...


Are you anti-intellectual or something? Because you seem hell bent on ignoring facts and opting for fiction with every post.

Clueless. You are absolutely fucking clueless.


----------



## Monnagonna

ekrem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they aren't slaughtering Kurds or committing genocide against Armenians or overthrowing governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> Under the term "muscular" I understand something very differently then Canada.
> Your Land Forces have less then 20.000 soldiers, and if anything happens you have to call USA to help you out.
Click to expand...


Canada repelled TWO American invasions. No help needed.


----------



## ekrem

Monnagonna said:


> Canada repelled TWO American invasions. No help needed.



USA would wipe the floor with almost any nation, some nations have too high cost-to-benefit ratio that's why some won't ever face USA.
Canada is not one of those nations. Canada is poorly defended and has no military capabilities to resist USA, and USA would get Canada at *discount-price* due to  geographic proximity and logistic costs. 

The 3rd invasion you wouldn't survive.


----------



## ekrem

A Russian scientific expedition &#8212; led by a nuclear-powered icebreaker &#8212; has set sail on a mission to solidify Russia's claim to a resource-laden tract of the Arctic seafloor, in a summer that will see intensified military activity in the high Arctic.
Russia launches Arctic expedition, beefs up military presence

Russia is going to show you how "muscular" you really are.


----------



## Monnagonna

Russians are dog fuckers, which I think is what ekrem means.

The US got beat in Nam, Korea, Iran, Iraq, Afgh., Somalia, FUCKING SOMALIA BEAT OUR ASS!!!!!! Lebanon, Cambodia, and the only thing we managed to take outright was Granada! lol!


----------



## ekrem

Monnagonna said:


> Russians are dog fuckers, which I think is what ekrem means.



I didn't say Canadians are dogs.


----------



## LebanonPride

Canada doesn't have a army good enough to do much than peacekeeping missions. That's just how it is, and pretty much always has been.

I remember when Canada was known as one of the best peacekeeping countries in the world. Nobody (thatI know of) hated or threatened Canada because there was no reason too.

Harper is trying to turn this country into something it's not: a poor man's America.


----------

